# Dynamischer Bannerwechsel: geht das auch mit mehreren Banner



## schnarcher (27. Juli 2009)

..wenn ja wie?

Hallo zusammen,

ein "alter Mann, 61 Jahre" hat eine Frage:

Kann man mehrere Banner wie auf  http://www.schlafapnoe-online.de  so einstellen, das alle sichtbar bleiben, aber in sich tauschen.

Die Seite wurde mit Joomla erstellt jedoch kommen wir da nicht weiter.
Mein Freund, der mir hilft, kann CSS, HTML und ich denke auch Java.

Danke sagt

Udo- der Schnarcher-


_Sollte ich hier nicht richtig sein, bitte nicht schimpfen, dachte halt mit einen Script geht das_.


----------



## Chumper (27. Juli 2009)

Wo tauscht sich da denn ein Banner?

Sicherlich kann man das machen, dafür ist nur ein wenig Javascript nötig.

So kannst du alle Bilderadressen in einem Javascriptarray ablegen und nach bestimmten Zeiten beim Bild die url wechseln, so entsteht der Eindruck, dass das Bild getauscht wird.


----------



## schnarcher (27. Juli 2009)

Chumper hat gesagt.:


> Wo tauscht sich da denn ein Banner?
> 
> Sicherlich kann man das machen, dafür ist nur ein wenig Javascript nötig.
> 
> So kannst du alle Bilderadressen in einem Javascriptarray ablegen und nach bestimmten Zeiten beim Bild die url wechseln, so entsteht der Eindruck, dass das Bild getauscht wird.



Sorry.
Hab mich sicher falsch ausgedrückt.
Die Banner sind jetzt statisch, also feste.

Sollen aber mal an 1,2,3,4,5 usw. Stelle erscheinen, also abwechselnd und das rechts und links.
(Nicht von rechts nach links)

Kann man hier auch eine Zeitvorgabe machen?

...ein wenig Javascriptarray , oh wenn ich "alten Mann" wüßte was das wäre.

Danke mal erst.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Quaese (28. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ein einfacher Bannerwechsler könnte wie folgt aussehen:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>www.tutorials.de</title>
<meta name="author" content="Quaese">
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<style type="text/css">
  <!--
#bannerLnk{
	text-decoration: none;
}
#bannerImg{
	border: none 0;
}
 //-->
</style>
<script type="text/javascript">
  <!--
// Verzögerunszeit bis zum nächsten Banner (in Sekunden)
var intTime = 5;

// Bildquellen und zugehörige Links
var arrBanner = [["bild.jpg", "http://www.quaese.de"],
                 ["bild1.jpg", "http://www.tutorials.de"],
                 ["bild2.jpg", "http://www.canvas.quaese.de"],
                 ["bild3.jpg", "http://www.google.de"],
                 ["bild4.jpg", "http://www.sueddeutsche.de"],
                 ["bild5.jpg", "http://www.faz.de"]];

function banner(){
  var intRnd = Math.round(Math.random()*1000)%arrBanner.length;
  document.getElementById("bannerImg").src = arrBanner[intRnd][0];
  document.getElementById("bannerLnk").href = arrBanner[intRnd][1];
  hTimer = window.setTimeout("banner()", intTime*1000);
}

// Script nach dem Laden der Seite starten
window.onload = function(){
	banner();
}
 //-->
</script>
</head>
<body>
<button onclick="banner();">banner</button>
<button onclick="window.clearTimeout(hTimer);">clearTimeout</button>
<a id="bannerLnk" href="http://www.quaese.de"><img id="bannerImg" src="bild.jpg"></a>
</body>
</html>
```
 
Das Script wählt zufällig einen Banner aus dem Array aus und wechselt Bildquelle und Linkziel. Anschliessend wird die Funktion zeitverzögert erneut aufgerufen.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

